# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  عاجل : شروح الروض المربع

## البيحاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيه الإخوة الكرام
نرغب ممن لدية معلومات عن الشروح الموجودة في السوق على الروض المربع للبهوتي . أن يذكرها هنا مع ذكر دار الطباعة قدر الإمكان بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي البيحاني...
خذ هذه_ماتوفر عندي في المكتبة_:
1_ حاشية البابطين على الروض. مجلدين. دار أضواء السلف.
2_ حاشية العنقري على الروض. 3 مجلدات.مكتبة الرياض الحديثة
3_ حاشية فيروز على الروض. مجلد.دار  أطلس الخضراء.
4_ حاشية ابن قاسم.7 مجلدات.
*ومما صدر أخيرا:
5_ حاشية المشايخ على الروض. صدر حتى الآن 9مجلدات.مدار الوطن.
6_ تيسير مسائل الفقه شرح الروض.د. عبد الكريم النملة. 5 مجلدات. مكتبة الرشد.

والله أعلم.

----------


## البيحاني

جزاك الله خيراً
أخي عبدالعزيز بن ابراهيم

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

هل من سبيل لرفع ايا من هذه الكتب

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

حاشية الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم في 7 مجلدات ..

موجودة على ما أظن في الموقع ..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

المرتع المشبع في مواضع من الروض المربع للشيخ فيصل المبارك
بعناية الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن قاسم ( القاضي سابقا )
طبعة مؤسسة الدرر بالرياض
10 مجلدات

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

شرح الشيخ محمد باجابر
http://www.bajabir.com/portal/sound.html

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

شرح الروض المربع للشيخين عبدالله الطيار وخالد المشيقح اكتمل في 10 مجلدات
طبعة مدار الوطن

----------

